# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Looking for 11 other people for possible achievement farming group

## phantom325

Hey guys, so I'm trying to get two 6 man premade groups together to farm some achievements. *This is purely a test*; odds are we won't get matched against each other and will be forced to abandon this project. But I want to see if this is possible, and how easy it is to get matched against each other.

PM me your battle-tag if interested (PC/NA)

----------


## Saridormi

It doesn't matter which region you play on for Overwatch, you can swap between them freely.

----------


## inferno114

Hey,

As i said to phantom325 in my pm :

To be honest, to farm achievment, their is a better way :

- queue with a group of 6
- once you have find a game, the 6 others in your friend list have to put right clic on you nick and "join the game", and they will go in ennemy team next time one leave !
- after all unknown ennemies left, all your other friends will be in the opponent team, then you can farm the achievment you need !


Actually, i did all except 4 :
- genji double kill with reflect
- zenyatta rapid discord which is impossible alone imo
- zenyatta 1500 life with ultimate
- buggued one in maps category


Is there some people who wanna group for rapid discord ?
This is the only one i feel needing a group for doing it, it's just too insane to get it...

As said before, we can switch on all servers, we keep our profils/achievments, so EU can play with NA  :Smile: 
Just need some coordination about time/hours ^^

----------


## paul14gaming

Hey are you still looking for people to group for achievements (rapid discord especially)? i would love to join  :Smile:

----------


## inferno114

we are 4 atm on NA server !

pm me if u interrested !

----------


## Bakudou

I'm in for this
my btag is Bakudou#1352

----------


## SylverrFoxx

If you guys are still down, PM me. I want in.

----------


## Dirtycheater

I'm down for this. Please send me a PM with a time/date and your b.net and I'll add you. If we get a good group together then I'm down for helping with the harder ones but ones. I just need the 20 kill one but will stick around for the others to help people.

----------


## luciroth

Greetings I'm also looking for a group and or to help get Rapid Discord, please feel free to pm me or add my btag Grym#11964
Been trying to get this one for days(?) now and it's just not working out alone!

----------


## BlazingSkies

Please PM, I am willing to be in as well

----------


## monkeypaw

Still need more people?

----------


## davis9829

damn im down to do it shame i didnt see this earlier :/

----------

